# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Γαβρέλης

## polo0

αυτον τν αθλητή τον έμαθα τωρα πριν λίγες μέρες..παλιός αθλητής και έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν ειναι και τόσο γνωστός διότι δεν πρέπει να κατέβηκε και πολλες φορές σε αγώνες και δεν είχε ιδιαίτερες διακρίσεις από οτι έμαθα..
παρόλα αυτα γνωρίζω οτι γυμνάζεται μέχρι και σήμερα και ειναι ο ορισμός του τέρατος.....
οποιος ξέρει κατι παραπάνω ας το προσθέσει η κάποια φωτογραφία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## polo0

κανένας τίποτα??μονο εγώ τον ξέρω δηλαδή σαν αθλητή ; μαζί με τον σίμο τον μπατμάνη πρέπει να κατέβαινε...ο ηλιάς ο τριαντφλου πρέπει να τον ξέρειιι :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## argyrakis

Δεν των γνωρίζουν γιατί δεν είναι το πραγματικό του όνομα αυτό

----------


## Giannis Gavrelis



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Γειά σου ρε Γιάννη μια και καιρό έχω να σε δω σε είδα τωρα στο φόρουμ!Καλώς ήρθες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannis Gavrelis

Αγώνες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γιγαντας! ...ακομα κ προσφατα οπως φαινεται.

----------


## Giannis Gavrelis

γεια σου ηλια και εγω εχω καιρο να σε δω μαθενω ωμωσ εισαι μια χαρα  και εγω εκει με το μπατμανη συνεχιζουμε να προπονούμαστε δεν τα παραταμε με τηποτα   παμε κοντρα στον χρονο

----------

